# Australian CPA



## amitambika (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi,

I am ACA from India thinking of moving to Australia.ICAI offers reciprocal membership of Australian CPA by appearing in 2 papers.Does any one have an idea if Australian CPA will improve my chances of getting a Finance/Accounting job in Australia


----------



## AUSConnect (May 14, 2012)

Hello amitambika,

Yes, absolutely, if you can obtain that membership it will definitely help. Obtaining equivalent qualifications in Australia obviously assists employers in determining between candidates. A CPA is a high-profile qualification in the Australian accounting profession so I would recommend you pursue that qualification.

Of course, it would be great for a practicing accountant to make comment here based on their experience.

All the best,

Daniel 
australiaeuropeconnect.com



amitambika said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am ACA from India thinking of .ICAI offers reciprocal membership of Australian CPA by appearing in 2 papers.Does any one have an idea if Australian CPA will improve my chances of getting a Finance/Accounting job in Australia


----------



## resh.hegde (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear Amitambika and Daniel,

I am currently ACA with 4 years, planning for migrating Aus. My agent says i have to get assessed through CPA but membership with cpa can be done after I visit australia.

My concern is i shall be wasting time after i go to australia. Insteas I apply for membership which also involves migration assessment in it.

Can I bypass my agent and go ahead with CPA membership cum assesment directly?

Please advice

thanks

Resh


----------



## huss81 (Sep 10, 2013)

resh.hegde said:


> Dear Amitambika and Daniel,
> 
> I am currently ACA with 4 years, planning for migrating Aus. My agent says i have to get assessed through CPA but membership with cpa can be done after I visit australia.
> 
> ...


Dear Resh,

ICAI has a Mutual Recognition Agreement with CPA Australia. It is better to take the Associate membership of CPAA from India itself. You will then be required to study for two modules, one of which is online and one which you can give after landing in Australia.

Also, you get complimentary migration assessment when you get a Associate CPA membership. I am an ACA myself and have just got an assessment done in the same manner.

Rgds
Huss


----------



## resh.hegde (Aug 19, 2013)

*thank you*

Dear Huss,

Thanks a lot for the reply. As advised I shall apply for associate membership with CPA.

Can you please share your insight how you went about with the process of getting membership and also getting assessed.

Did CPAA provide you any assessment report which will be used for applying for expression of interest?

Thanks

Resh.


----------



## huss81 (Sep 10, 2013)

resh.hegde said:


> Dear Huss,
> 
> Thanks a lot for the reply. As advised I shall apply for associate membership with CPA.
> 
> ...


Dear Resh,

You can download the form for membership from CPA's website. You will need a certificate of good standing from the ICAI. On payment of the fees, you will get a certificate & membership number from CPAA. Using that, you can get the migration assessment done.

CPAA will then provide you a migration assessment report stating if you are academically eligible for the ANZSCO code that you have applied for.

Hope that helps.

Regards
Huss


----------



## GBP (Jun 1, 2013)

Relevant links:

CPA Australia - Migration assessment

CPA Australia - Steps to become a CPA


----------



## resh.hegde (Aug 19, 2013)

Dear Huss and GBP,

Request your advice. I have scored overall 8 in IELTS Academics. My split is

Reading - 7.5

Writing - 6.5

Listening - 9

Speaking - 8.5

Overall - 8

I am applying for independent visa under external auditor category, going to be assessed by CPA. I was told I would require minimum 7 in all bands and overall score for 8 is not good.

Can you please share your thoughs.

Best Regards

Resh


----------



## huss81 (Sep 10, 2013)

resh.hegde said:


> Dear Huss and GBP,
> 
> Request your advice. I have scored overall 8 in IELTS Academics. My split is
> 
> ...


Dear Resh,

That's correct. You need 7 in each category and 8 overall. I am afraid you will have to reappear. Or if you are confident that you should have got 7 in writing, you can apply for re evaluation of your score.

Rgds
Huss


----------



## alabis (Oct 22, 2013)

I am defending my graduation thesis. Expect to win my degree in late November.  Have been working as an accountant since February 2013: Feb to May as a chief accountant plus acting CEO, May to date as a sales and financial reporting accountant. Aware that I am supposed to have at least 1 year of experience after the graduation to be eligible to apply for migration to Australia. My next steps are to sit for IELTS and apply for CPA in Australia. Not to waste my time, as I plan to start the process right one year after today, I would be grateful if any practising accountant (general) could advise me on a regular basis on accounting and taxation matters in Australia from a down-to-earth perspective: from paperwork to financial reporting to tax filings. My goal is to obtain the knowledge and understanding of types of documents normally used in Australia, what accounting software and applications are used, etc. I plan to migrate on a legal, valid basis along with my family (3 assets in total). I would really appreciate any such advice and assistance. Regards


----------

